# Best budget speakers?



## massappeal85

I know decent speakers are far more expensive then decent headphones, so I'm not gonna even state what kind fo budget I'm on. If there are any good speakers for below $500, name them or those above but near that price range. Thanks.

 Peace.


----------



## chych

The Axiom Milennia M3Ti is considered a giant killer at $275...


----------



## dngl

Check the latest stereophile. It has a components list with plenty of things in, below, and waaay above your price range.


----------



## DarkAngel

At that price for new speaker I would get the best PSB brand speaker you can afford. They are widely available at good discounts to retail price.

 BTW I have 2 pair of PSB including Stratus Gold-i gloss black......sweet!

 For $500 you should be able to get new pair PSB Image 4T:







 Read about them here:

www.psbspeakers.com/s/ImageSeries.html 

 For used speakers Audiogon is the place to go


----------



## DanG

I have the Axiom Millenia M3Ti speakers, purchased for $235 (US)shipped from Audio Shop in Ontario (Canada). Here's the link to their Axiom products page:

http://www.audioshop.on.ca/axiomspeakers.htm

 I find these speakers to sound very nice with good imaging. I haven't compared to the other "giant killers" in this price rangel, like the NHT SuperOne, the PSB Alpha, or others in the sub-$300 range. But these speakers are good enough that I often enjoy listening to them instead of my headphones. I drive my speakers with a Creek 5250 integrated amplifier, by the way, and I use Silver Sonic Q-10 speaker cable. In fact, the speaker cable cost almost as much as the speakers! I must be insane.


----------



## Mr_Happy

You may also consider checking out the Magnepan MMG planar speakers. I have not heard them but they have a very good reputation. They cost $550.


----------



## dhwilkin

Another choice would be the Norh 4.0. I'll do a review of the ceramics I ordered, once they finally catch up on backorder...


----------



## attnet

yah, i prolly would have got a pair of 3.0 from NorH if they weren't so backed up with orders


----------



## dhwilkin

Actually, it's mainly the 4.0 ceramics that are on backorder, from what I understand. I wasn't aware of any 3.0 backorder. Did you e-mail Michael Barnes about 3.0 availability?


----------



## Ctn

you prob havent heard of this but you should really try this out

 Legend Acoustics Kurre book shelf speakers about 500 US
 very nice sounding.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

I would much rather see someone buy a good quality bookshelf speaker instead of a cheap, junky floorstander.
 If you have good electronics you might want to check out the NHT 1.5. A beautiful high gloss black
 bookshelf that will not disappoint. They just disappear, and let the music through.
 Another bookshelf that is great is the Paradigm Reference Studio/20. Built like a tank for the price. Has a real wide, and deep soundstage. Both these speakers are great for the money. Good luck!


----------



## raymondlin

I would give *B&W* Speakers a listen, they are famous for their quailty, both built and sound. I have the 602 S2 (£300/$500 ish) and they are fantastics, it took the HD600 with X-canv2 to compete with it for sound quailty for me.









 with grill and without Grill.

 Here's a setp up with 604s2 at the front with 601s2 at the rear with CC6S2 for centre.






 As you can see, I am a bit biased here, so why not give them a listen before ignoring them. And remember, their technology comes from famous Nautilus Speakers ($50,000).


----------



## Videoshielded

The Magnepan MMG's are truly special, BUT I have found that I could not get the benefit of their special sound with a standard receiver. I had to step up to big amps with good preamps.

 For what it's worth, I also have a pair of Polk RT55's, which I think are around $500, but they need stands, so you'll have to pay extra for them. They're very good, even with a standard receiver.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Wrong domain, for that matter...

 But, answering the question anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , also check out the latest Absolute Sound, the also had some speakers in the sub-$500 range (OMG!) in HP's Editor's Picks towards the back.

 Also, check out Blueroom Minipods, look weird (like an upside-down beehive), sound good (or so I heard).


----------



## Voyager

I listened to both the NHT 1.5 and B&W 602s and I preferred the NHT, but others may not. I felt the NHT had a more detailed treble, but lacked warmth in the midrange that the B&W speakers had. Either of them would be great little speakers though!


----------



## BenG

I have NHT ($400)1.5 - very honest & will play pretty loud without embarassing its self too much.

 You also might want to consider some "pro" studio Monitors under $500 like Event 20/20(4ohm) or KRK Rokit. I was very impressed w/ them when I heard them at GuitarCenter. All are good choices IMO.


----------



## Ctn

you really have to listen to these before you make your final decision, you will be kicking yourself otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 It uses the same drivers as the Kama2 and the Kantu 2


----------



## dngl

Yale Audio World has refurbished PSBs for great prices. I don't have a pair but my neighbor picked some up and they have a great price/performance ration. Some of them sound really bright at first but everything will even out once they're broken in.


----------



## MacDEF

Quote:


 Some of them sound really bright at first 
 

Bright? You sure, Jon? I've owned a couple pair of PSB, and would never characterize them as bright. My NHTs were another story -- bright until they broke in


----------



## ILoveGrado

Paradigm Atom had received a very rave review from Audio Magazine (Now merged with Sound and Vision). Its costs $150 a pair, I think.

http://www.audioemporium.com/paradigm.htm


----------



## stymie miasma

Check out this interesting shoot-out between 6 bookshelf speakers at the US$300 pricepoint.

 Monitor Audio Bronze 1 came out on top, narrowly edging out the Boston Acoustics CR75, the Jamo E 610 and the Acoustic Energy Aegis One.

 For the record, I aint heard any of them 

 SALUT!


----------



## Neruda

uh, stymie? it's customary to give us a link when you want us to check something out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MooGoesTheCow

wow...so many choices. makes me glad i'm into headphones... only a few choices at each price point! makes it a whole lot easier to choose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i've been out of the speaker hunt for awhile now, the budget speaker that stood out to me was the *PhaseTech Teatro 4.5*





 go here for more info.

 i liked them better than the psb alpha and the ae aegis one. only around 250 i think...


----------



## Ctn

Oo forgot to say that speaker in the pic i posted cost US$625


----------



## stymie miasma

Oh I am so ashamed! 

 First I was leaving attachments off emails, now I'm forgetting to add links to my posts!! Where will it end??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well here it is anyways, the bookshelf shootout:

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/hot...p?ArticleID=34

 I'm certainly no audiophile, but I am a scientist and I liked the way they went about their review.

 sm


----------



## chych

Wow I really liked that review... monitor audio eh, another speaker to consider...

 I wish they had some other speakers like the Phase Techs or Axioms...


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

I heard a new pair of bookshelf speakers yesterday at Glenn Poor's audio. It was the System Audio SA210. They cost $750.00 a pair, and I think they sound like they cost $1500.00 a pair. If you ever get a chance listen to these bad boys. They have soft dome tweeters that sound silky smooth. Kind of like the HD 600s. They sound similiar to Phase Tech, but image better. The front baffle is very narrow.


----------



## MacDEF

FWIW, the Triangle Titus were just included in "Class B" in Stereophile's Recommended Components list. I think it's the first time a speaker under $1000/pair ever garnered Class B. They cost between $500 and $575.


----------



## DanG

They can be found for less than $500 in the US, I believe.


----------



## aos

MacDEF, do you have that recent Stereophile recommended list? The latest I've seen is 1999.


----------



## MacDEF

Yes, I have the October, 2001 issue.

 DanG, I was wrong about the SRP, it's $495 in the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From the October issue:


 Class B - Restricted Low Frequency
  Quote:


 This stand-mounted minimonitor has the same basic "house" sound as Triangle's Antal and now-discontinued Zephyr, and hit our ST "comme un coup de foundre -- like a clap of thunder. No $500/pair speaker should resolve like this." The Titus had definition, delicacy, and detail -- ST has heard more expensive speakers sound more constipated! Could use a sub, he counsels, but offers "nearfield magic" in "soundstage city." Minimalist crossover makes it tube- and even SET-friendly.


----------



## aos

MacDEF, could you look up what's the classification of Paradigm Reference Studio S-100 (version 2) speakers, if they're in there?


----------



## KR...

I belive that B&W sell a pair for $299 called the DM303.






http://www.bwspeakers.com/products/g...3D00D0B74745A0


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

These speakers have been in Stereophile's recomended components list for a while now.
 For good reason! The version one used to be class C full range. The newer version two is class B full range. I have heard both, and the version two is better. You get a heck of a lot for your money with these speakers. Watch out they are very heavy.
 I highly recommend a strong amplifer for these speakers, maybe even bi-amp.
 If I was buying them, I would choose the NAD 218THX amplifer. It is rated at class C in stereophile, but it still is a very good match with the Studio 100s. Good luck!


----------



## MacDEF

Quote:


 MacDEF, could you look up what's the classification of Paradigm Reference Studio S-100 (version 2) speakers, if they're in there? 
 

As crescendopower wrote, they are Class B -- Full Range.

 However, they are not "budget speakers" by any means ($1900-$2400/pr)


----------



## aos

Since I paid $1700 Canadian ($1060 US) for them, they were budget for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was guessing they're class B full range (I knew older units were class C) but now I know. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh, Crescendopower, they ARE heavy, 55 kg each. I'll build an amp for them eventually and maybe get Rotel or Musical Fidelity amp for the meantime... Even now, no headphone I've heard comes close.

 For more budget-minded, S-20 is much cheaper, especially if bought in Canada. I heard many Americans drive over to Canada to pick up Paradigms as they're made here and prices are roughly on par with US dollar (and I love to support companies that do that).

 I remember B&W 300 were well rated for the money in Stereophile as well. A friend of mine has them and he's happy.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

oas, did you get the real wood veneer, or the laminate for that price? By the way, how far into Canada would one have to drive to get a killer price on these?


----------



## aos

I got laminate, wood is extra $500. The reason I got such a good deal (31% off list price which is CDN$2500) is my friend who is an unbelievable negotiator. Plus, three of us were buying at the same time (not the same stuff though) which allowed for more discounts. Realistically I'd expect CDN$1900-2000 if you push them hard. There are dealers within hour drive from border on the west coast and I'd imagine it would be the same on the east coast.


----------



## Daniel Pumphrey

I have not heard a lot of the newer speakers posted here. I have heard the Magnepans at my brother's and was blown away, but his system uses them with lots of little extras like extra tweeters aimed behind the front set. This is a surround setup with a Lexicon pro surround processor. I can't really spend that much for these. It's not so much the speakers, but also suitable amps for each set that gets me.
 There are lots of really good older speakers I do know about though. I agree with the little Phase Tech speakers. These have a great sound with the proper subwoofer. 
 Right now I use an older set of large ADS and love them enough that I don't want to look for anything else, plus my amp is a perfect match for these very efficient speakers.
 Anyone remember the old LX-4 by RS, (not the LX-5). This is a cult classic which has an incredible midrange from a special Kevlar driver. I have a set of these matched from 10 sets my brother had.
 Dan


----------



## cscamp

just read this and are you even more confused yet..........hehehe......the best way to to find a speaker is to go to your electronic store or local dealer and audition speakers......to tell you the truth there are a lot of good speakers out there that are less than $500.....also check out review sites to see what other people say about a speaker. Magnepan, Axiom, B&W, Paradigm, NHT ,Jamo and Psb which are suggested are all good speakers....it just that which one really suits you? are u goin to use it for music or home theater or both? or what kind of music do you listen to? what sounds good to you may not sound good to me or vice-versa........
 I myself just bought PSb ALpha Mini and i am very glad i did.....by the way Check out Acoustic Energy Aegis One ($299) ......this speaker has great has great reviews. I think its a Stereophile recommended component for this year. Good Luck!!!


----------



## BenG

I recently heard the Magneplanar MMGs(i was looking for the best speakers for my sister's place), and frankly, they turn make my NHT 1.5s sound ordinary. 

 The catch is you can't play over 90db or so and the sensitivity rating is around 85db. You just need a really powerfull amp, and I think you have the best speakers under $500.


----------



## Budgie

For $200.00 a pair the Dana Audio speakers are hard to beat. They get great reviews and offer an add on subwoofer for about $300.00, as an option. 

http://www.danaaudio.com/


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Daniel Pumphrey _
*Anyone remember the old LX-4 by RS, (not the LX-5). This is a cult classic which has an incredible midrange from a special Kevlar driver. I have a set of these matched from 10 sets my brother had.
 Dan * 
 

YES! I have a set of these. I think I managed to snatch up the last pair in my area. Have you done any tweaks to the x-overs on yours?


----------



## Trawlerman

Wharfedale Diamond 8.1's are the current darlings in the UK.

 You may wanna seek out a pair of those?


----------



## royboy2k

Wow! So many speakers and I haven't heard any of them. Maybe someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, has anyone heard the Sound Dynamics RTS-3? I've never heard it, but AudioAdvisor has such kind words for it that I was just wondering how it stacks up against the bookshelfs mentioned in this thread.

RTS-3 on Audio Advisor


----------



## yage

Ah yes... the RTS-3...

 I actually did get to hear a pair while toying with the idea of buying a modded Dynaco ST70. The system consisted of a Music Hall Turntable, Rogue preamp, and the Dynaco.

 They sounded pretty good.

 I say 'pretty good' because beforehand the Dynaco was powering some Snell towers and *that* combination sounded... well... very good.

 Of course, next to the Snells, the RTS-3 didn't have the bass, but the midrange was clear and smooth while the treble came across a bit on the rough side (but I attribute that to the fact that the speakers were right out of the box and hadn't been broken in yet).

 Can't really go wrong since they're under $200 (by a whole nickel!)


----------



## Ctn

I just thought of a speaker my bro has.
 Its from TDL electronics but I forgot which model.
 Its about 500 US quite a few years back and sounds
 bloody awesome !! just a bookshelf lacking in bass.


----------



## XXhalberstramXX

Monitor Audio's bronze series has gotten great reviews just about everywhere (what hi fi?).

 Acoustic Energy is coming out with a new series of speakers, the Aesprit or something like that. should compete with the B&W 600 series i think. 

 Speaking of which, DON'T BUY THE S2's!!!

 they're coming out with S3's very very very soon i think. and B&W's new 303s are supposed to be a stunning bargain, grammophone mag claiming that the treble response is better than in more expensive models. 

 oh yeah, and i love my AE Aegis ones. crisp, clear.... ahhh....


----------



## myke

I'd recommend Acoustic Energy Aegis 1- I believe it sells for around US$250. If you don't mind used, I'd find an LS3/5a (any version Spendor, Rogers or Harbeth). These are amazing speakers- they may not have the best bandwidth (no minimonitors can achieve this), but the mid-band is so wonderful. A new one used to sell for US$700 (correct me if I'm wrong) so a used one (provided you can find one) should be cheaper.


----------



## lini

May I suggest JM Lab? I've got the Opal 607 and found a nice review of its apparently similar successor here: http://www.secondbeat.com/html/articles/april/jm.html

 Greetings from Munich!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

Oh yeah! JM Lab makes killer speakers, and that's at all price ranges.
 Now, if I only had a ton of money, and a huge room for the Grand Utopias. Oh man!


----------



## thomas

I bought the Axiom M22 TI SE's a few days ago (boxing day sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )... Right now they are still quite harsh, but that should go away with some break-in. 

 They certainly have tons of detail and have a great flat, balanced sound from the mid-bass up. Unlike any other budget/bookshelf i've heard, they also don't have a bloated mid-bass.

 The midrange is what sets them apart from the acclaimed M3's. In an AB comparason, the M3's sounded quite thin in the midrange, and had a bloated mid-bass. But both have amazing treble...

 THe build quality of Axioms is also first-rate, the wood veneer is much better than other budget speakers i've seen. 

 Soundstage's review said many of the same points, though i wouldn't go as far as saying "you just may be crazy for paying more than for a pair of Axioms"...


----------



## Tim D

I'm also interested in new budget speakers. But here's to hoping that my dated "bookshelves" haven't been left in the dust by now. I'm really happy with them. I only had to pay for a refoam job as well as retrofitting some gold binding posts plate so I'd say they're pretty budget.


----------

